# Magic: The Gathering



## Estidel (Jan 20, 2009)

Did a search for a Magic thread, and couldn't find one. This is a big forum, so I figure at least a few of you play. What kind of decks are you running, and how active are you in competitive play, if at all?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a rather... lets say perfect Goblin deck and a snake deck

I haven't played for years, because my Magic mates stopped playing and started with Five Rings, I could never get into it :<


----------



## Lobar (Jan 20, 2009)

I stopped buying cards years ago, but I still play my old decks with friends.  My best deck right now is a completely kamikaze black deck full of things like Grinning Demon and Phyrexian Negator, but it still manages to win a multiplayer table more often than you'd think.  My other main deck is a Squirrel deck that works with Deranged Hermit and Stampeding Wildebeests.  It's in bad need of a rework, but I never find the time and it wins enough anyways.  I've also got a classic White Weenie I play with sometimes but I have no Armageddons so it kinda sucks. :\


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 20, 2009)

Nah, don't play Magic, but I've played other card games a lot.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

I play MtG, but not really competitively. I have a white/Soldier deck and a blue/white flying deck.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, interesting. Do you have a decklist you could show me by chance?


----------



## Kajet (Jan 20, 2009)

I haven't played M:TG in years... back when they were screwing around with that weatherlight storyline...


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 20, 2009)

I've been playing magic since Torment.

I play in a tournament setting at a nearby store.

I have three decks:

An artifact deck, a white aggro deck and a blue mill deck.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 20, 2009)

Kajet said:


> I haven't played M:TG in years... back when they were screwing around with that weatherlight storyline...



Welcome to the club. ^^
I think "Masquerade" was the last expansion pack I got cards for. The game had become pretty boring at that time because they had banned too many good cards from the tourney because they were "too powerful".


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to play, then I moved, but none of my regular friends play (the ones in proximity of hanging out on a regular basis), so I gave my cards to my best friend when he came to visit. I had a 3rd-revised Serra Angel, which I will miss, but I'm glad someone I know has it now.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, I saw a game online that was a lot like MTG, I think it was called Cytheria. It's sci-fi themed instead of fantasy.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't have any "deck lists", but it would probably be a good idea to make one, as I have the habit of taking my decks apart and rebuilding them... and sometimes the new deck sucks. =(


----------



## Aden (Jan 20, 2009)

I have some decks, but I'm very casual. Damn things cost too much money.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Agreed, Aden. I buy new cards maybe twice a year. =|... most of my cards were "inherited". I don't pay any attention to the "tourney" rules or any of that. I just play when friends come over who also play.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't really see how you could say cards cost too much money, unless you're one of those people that buys booster packs looking for a specific card, a deck that would suit you just fine for pretty much forever will run you maybe $15 if you're not worried about being TOURNAMENT READY and all that junk.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2009)

Estidel said:


> I don't really see how you could say cards cost too much money, unless you're one of those people that buys booster packs looking for a specific card, a deck that would suit you just fine for pretty much forever will run you maybe $15 if you're not worried about being TOURNAMENT READY and all that junk.



My friends are good, and I like not losing all the time. :C


----------



## Estidel (Jan 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> My friends are good, and I like not losing all the time. :C



So your deck will run maybe $45, if you can skip out on the ridiculously expensive cards...still less than a video game.


----------



## Aden (Jan 21, 2009)

Estidel said:


> So your deck will run maybe $45, if you can skip out on the ridiculously expensive cards...still less than a video game.



Ahahahaa, I wish. I have a touch bit bunch of OCD in my brain somewhere, so I get hooked on hobbies really easily. I currently have four decks that I'm happy with, each one having been reconstructed many many times because my friends managed to find some weakness. I mean, $15 for some boosters isn't much money... but doing that many times adds up. Especially since I'm in college. I'm glad I'm not as obsessed anymore.

\But I can hold my own!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 21, 2009)

holy shit I haven't played this for ages! I actually found a couple decks today, a full blue and a blue/green. I could've sworn I saw a blue/black one somewhere, and I have a shoebox overflowing with cards, but I can't remember where it is.


----------



## Azure (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, it's been a while.  I used to win local tourneys with my badass Blue/White counterspell, creature buff deck.  I became bored with it, however, and sold all my stuff, except for a few momentos.  Now that I think of it, I used to think Mirri the Cat Warrior was super hot.  LOL Furries.


----------



## Flame Darkfire (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to play with my friends, and I currently have a self-constructed deck, a Mirrodin deck, and a Kamigawa deck.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 21, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> LOL Furries.


Ohh.. So that's why I used to love this card.

I used to play MTG a lot back when I was in high school.
Mainly used Green or Red deck.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 21, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Ohh.. So that's why I used to love this card.
> 
> I used to play MTG a lot back when I was in high school.
> Mainly used Green or Red deck.


GTFO dog fucker.


Now, I know I'm going to sound like a dick here, but, oh well. There are a few kids and a teacher who play Magic: The Gathering at my school. Do you want to know who they are? Two of them are in 8th grade and 300+ pounds. The teacher is bald, overweight, has lots of comic, magic, spell, etc. posters EVERYWHERE in his classroom. And other players include: A midget, a furry, and a whore who did it because she was paid.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> Ahahahaa, I wish. I have a touch bit bunch of OCD in my brain somewhere, so I get hooked on hobbies really easily. I currently have four decks that I'm happy with, each one having been reconstructed many many times because my friends managed to find some weakness. I mean, $15 for some boosters isn't much money... but doing that many times adds up. Especially since I'm in college. I'm glad I'm not as obsessed anymore.
> 
> \But I can hold my own!



Don't buy boosters, it's never a good idea they're awful, individuals is the way to go.



LemurBoi said:


> Damn, it's been a while.  I used to win local tourneys with my badass Blue/White counterspell, creature buff deck.  I became bored with it, however, and sold all my stuff, except for a few momentos.  Now that I think of it, I used to think Mirri the Cat Warrior was super hot.  LOL Furries.



Think that's bad? This is my deck. http://www.deckcheck.net/stats.php?id=53470 LOL furries.


----------



## Azure (Jan 22, 2009)

Estidel said:


> Don't buy boosters, it's never a good idea they're awful, individuals is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Think that's bad? This is my deck. http://www.deckcheck.net/stats.php?id=53470 LOL furries.


Dude, it's been like, over a decade.  But still, I love that Legendary Land.  And fear is pretty nice.  I'll bet money that the rules have mutated, and ya'll damn kids have cards I ain't never heard of.  Also, Mirri below.  My first taste of furry boobs!

http://findmagiccards.com/Cards/EX/Mirri__Cat_Warrior.html

EDIT-  If I were you, I'd ditch a Cover of Darkness and add another Shadowfeed.  You seem to be rather susceptible to a quick direct damage deck, at least, you would be in my day.  It would pay to keep a few life cards around until your Polluted Bonds is in play, and land spam is more difficult.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 22, 2009)

I added the Swarmyards for that purpose, I use them to regenerate my wimps so they can stall for a while for me. I used to run with 3 Shadowfeeds, but didn't like it much. Direct damage isn't as bad as it was back in day, the days of Lightning Bolt and Chain Lightning are gone.


----------



## Azure (Jan 22, 2009)

Estidel said:


> I added the Swarmyards for that purpose, I use them to regenerate my wimps so they can stall for a while for me. I used to run with 3 Shadowfeeds, but didn't like it much.


Oops, didn't see em.  Also, Liliana is way overpowered, but I suppose other cards are about for her as well.  In the old days, she'd be the first to face Disintegration.  Then, it's off to my 3 goblin kings and weakling spam, all culminating in a fireball orgy.  You realize I'm probably gonna get dragged back into this again.  I blame you.

EDIT-  I saw your edit.  It made me sad .


----------



## Estidel (Jan 22, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> I blame you.



You're welcome.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 22, 2009)

My Suicide Black deck.  Or, at least, what it will be whenever I buy the last couple cards, it's actually got some subpar filler right now (need another Sarcomancy, Bad Moon, etc).


----------



## Azure (Jan 22, 2009)

Lobar said:


> My Suicide Black deck.  Or, at least, what it will be whenever I buy the last couple cards, it's actually got some subpar filler right now (need another Sarcomancy, Bad Moon, etc).


Nice deck man.  Serious old school stuff in there as well.  I remember a lot of those older Edition cards.  I started playin when Beta was out, wish I still had some of those nasties about.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice to see a deck made mostly of the older serie.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 23, 2009)

lol Furries? My favorite card is Jareth.

http://www.wizards.com/magic/autocard.asp?name=Jareth, Leonine Titan

My decks are creature-heavy, so I don't usually do well against those people who keep up with the times (especially around Mirrodin... WTF ARTIFACTS). It's expensive to have a good deck--the $45 you mentioned is more than a week's worth of groceries for me. I don't live with mommy & daddy anymore.


----------



## Estidel (Jan 23, 2009)

Assuming people have money to spend because they're supported by their parents is kinda condescending and assumptive. But anyway, I understand that you're in a less than lucrative position, I'm just saying that it's not like everyone has to go around with 15 black lotuses in their deck that are personally signed by Richard Garfield and plated in gold as a lot of people like to imply.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have several decks I play depending on my mood:

1)  Angel Beatdown (W)
2)  Angel Aura (W/U)
3)  Angel Drain (W/B)
4)  Angel Fire (W/R)
5)  Angel Life Gain (W/G)
6)  Ninjas (U)
7)  Burning Crabs (U/R)
8)  Form of the Dragon (W/R)
9)  Exalted (W/U/G)

My Burning Crabs and Ninjas decks have the best win records, but I'm a hardcore fan of Angel cards; I have at least one of almost every singe Angel printed (With the exception of Stoic Angel and Imperial Angel, to be changed soon.  >:3)


----------



## Estidel (Jan 27, 2009)

I sold both of those cards yesterday, haha.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Jan 27, 2009)

o.o... *tears*


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Just saying--most of the people who do play Magic around here are kids still in school, ie, still living with their parents, and can afford to buy new cards when they come out. I don't keep up (or pay attention to tourney rules, as I think I mentioned previously) with the new releases, so when I do step into a comic book store on the rare occasion when I have spare change, I'm usually faced with picking a booster from four or five releases I missed. My newest cards are from Kamigawa... Eight and a Half Tails


----------



## Estidel (Jan 27, 2009)

Kamigawa was my favorite block.

And Empyrial Archangel is worth maybe $5, Stoic is maybe...$3? So not too crazy, though I'd certainly say Stoic is overpriced.


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Jan 27, 2009)

@ Estidel:  Huh...I may have to pick some up with my next check.  ^ ^  Thanks for the info.

@ mottled.kitten:  Truly now?  That's a shame, I don't have much money to buy boosters either - My friends and I generally compile all of our non-rares together and make decks from the collection for the most part, either using the rares for trading fodder or cash cows.  ^ ^;


----------

